# Land in Oregon - Question



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

New to the forum!

I am in the process of hunting for the right small rural parcel in North Yamhill or West Washington County Oregon (an hour west of Portland). I have a traditional realtor and have connected with a land attorney and have a pretty clear short list of what I am looking for. I'm not in a huge rush, but would like to find a place by the end of the year.

I was wondering if anyone had experience buying out this way and knows of untraditional (and potentially off Internet) listing sources...I've got the RMLS and FSBO stuff covered.

Thanks!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you want farm land, check The Capitol Press classified section. That's our PNW agricultural newspaper. The classifieds are on-line. That's also a good place to buy plants and seed.

There will be ads in The Nickle and on Craigslist. Possibly posted on the bulletin board at the feed store and Big R. 

There are several FSBO websites for Oregon. I can't think of the names, but they should come right up with Google.

The free horse magazines at the feed store are full of real estate ads.


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

The Capitol Press -- Thank you. Hadn't heard of that one yet. Spending a lot of time out there, already checking FSBO and Craigslist and convention listings. And yes, looking for farm land (ag zoning).

Thanks so much for the suggestion! I've got the bank looking at a 14acre parcel for financing, but I suspect the hunt might go on for a while.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We're too far south of where you're looking (20 miles east of Albany) but the 10 acres next to us has been for sale for several years. It would be nice to be next door to an HT member instead of the grumpy old man on the other side! 10 acres with a few big firs and old pasture. The other fences probably aren't worth much, but it's got a driveway and the well is in. Might be a septic field on it too, I don't know. If you want to come down this far, I'll find a phone number for you.
Kit


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

KIT.S -- Thanks for thinking of it. Albany though is just too far to drive to the job that is paying for my little farmstead dream. 

I did spend part of my day on the phone with the Yamhill county folks today --remarkably helpful. Waiting to hear back from my finance guy to see if the property I've been looking at is even financeable given the state the house is in. 

14 acres or so, mixed wood on about a 1/4 of that pasture on the rest. End of a dirt road with, yes, a grumpy old man to one side. :-D

The good news is there is a little homestead with a small herd of browser goats on the other side and a nice small farm family down the road. Not bad neighbors those.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

A friend of mine has his house for sale in that area, if you want more details pm me and I can get them for you.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Better yet, I found the link to it... 

40190 Cole View Road, Scio OR - Trulia


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Scio is purdy farm country, but also probably not close enough to Portland area for the OP. Its kind of between Albany and Salem.


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep.... A little ways out there. But its a pretty house. ---- the day job, limits the search circle ;-).


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Westend, I never looked at buying property while I lived in the pacific NW, I was just a college aged kid at the time... but there is also property meeting your description north of the columbia in Washington state that is commutable, but I don't know beans about the taxes associated with having a physical address on one side of the river vs. the other, but it might give you a couple more options.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

You can search via RMLS.com&#x2122; Regional Multiple Listing Service - Home You can check which county/town you want. It allows you to put in as much or as little detail as you want. When using it I have found that less is better and to be flexible. If you want 20 acres and put that in as the absolute smallest property you will take you might miss out on a great place that is 19.78 acres and has everything you need.


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Julie. Got an accepted offer on a 14 acre place...working through the details now. Not sure if all the financing pieces will come together, but fingers crossed!


----------

